# Roofers Hall Of Shame



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I was called for a roof inspection to locate several leaks.,this is what I found.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> I was called for a roof inspection to locate several leaks.,this is what I found.


Here is more.Samr roof


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

With the first set of pics I was going to respond with them being a perfect example of how not all shinglers are roofers, but than I looked at the second set of pics and I don't what to say.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

...:laughing: this is what i see around here as well, guys that roofed one summer, then buy a truck and ladder and off they go..:thumbdown: its a shame.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

RoofMaster are you sure you're not in North Carolina because I get calls and find Shoody Crap like this done by guys that call themselves "Roofers" almost everyday!!! LOL


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> I was called for a roof inspection to locate several leaks.,this is what I found.


I wish they give the Roofing company who made this mess the Firing Squad......but then again this could be a case of a Homeowner who went for that "lowball price" and took his/her chances on that deal of the century.......I try to pound this into customers heads everyday!!!


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I love it when I see stuff like that ..makes me alot of money...2 years ago thats all I did...fix abortions like that...


----------



## caliroofer (Feb 15, 2011)

That looks like a service change and an electrician doing the roofing, and the cricket was done by a trained ape.


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

i dont think the ape had any training.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Fixing this type of work is our primary revenue stream, no joke. I wish I could say we were the guys doing the roofs, but we are the guys cleaning up the mistakes. We can't come close to the prices guys that like are charging for a new roof, because we actually do it right. Well it costs the home owner alot more when we have to redo it.


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

We love to see this. Our profit margin is greater on repairing this issue than roof replacement of a 25sq house.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

You don't have the monopoly on crap work! theres plenty over here to keep us busy!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

English Roofer said:


> You don't have the monopoly on crap work! theres plenty over here to keep us busy!
> Cheers
> Dave


Hahahaha,I have some of that same lumber........Hmmm where was it????????? Oh yeah its my deck..........That deserves a "Shotgun Blast To The Forehead",hell at least an A** Kicking for 2.


----------



## caliroofer (Feb 15, 2011)

I see alot of crap work in So. Cal. where the weather is pretty calm. They hack up a roof and are long gone before the next rain, leaving the homeowner paying twice.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We have more than our share over here, too.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

here's some more. The last one is Hardies siding used as slates!:laughing: I will reroof it in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

MGP that 4th pic of the valley shot is a technique called the Louisiana Lap..:laughing:


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

MGP Roofing said:


> here's some more. The last one is Hardies siding used as slates!:laughing: I will reroof it in about 3 weeks.


That looks more like the old asbestos shingles... you may want to double check.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

apehangeralfy said:


> That looks more like the old asbestos shingles... you may want to double check.


I checked when I quoted the job, no asbestos in the slates, though the main ridge has asbestos caps so I will be taking all the necessary precautions with those. :thumbup:


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

OK so if anyone needs a good idea for a business name that focuses solely on these types of roofs, call yourself, "The Roofing Janitor"

It's hard for me to pick a favorite, but I think it's the one with all the spray in foam on MPG's post. Although the original with the plate on top of the shingles was pretty good.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

apehangeralfy said:


> That looks more like the old asbestos shingles... you may want to double check.


We were both right on that one. The shingles with the red dots are asbestos ones, the rest aren't. The asbestos ones are still sound, the rest are so fragile I had no piece bigger than half a tile when I tore off the first side today.


----------



## Laurel Remodeling (Mar 23, 2011)

Had posted these on the Ct site,but figured this
as a better spot.

These are from a retail outlet,whose expensive displays
and freshly finished restrooms are now totally destroyed.

The "roofers" removed old EDPM,and left built up tar and stone
roof underneath.These were taken a week after installation.

This should probably be listed under owner hall of shame also
since he went with cheaper repair estimate,paid the guy in
full before he was done.
That was 4 months ago,now I'm getting his urgent calls for
mopping up this mess.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I noticed this neighbour's house while measuring a roof the other day. Just had to post these pics :laughing: I tried to sell them a new roof as well. Maybe they'll bite after I do the one I went there to measure!


----------

